# ThinkVape Thor Pro 220W TC Box MOD



## Timwis (10/12/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at the Thor Pro 220W TC Box MOD from Think Vape. Thor Pro 220W TC Box MOD was supplied for the purpose of this review by Trae from Think Vape.

http://www.thinkvapetech.com/thor-pro-220w-box-mod/





Introduction

The Thinkvape Thor Pro 220W mod is an updated version of the original Thor mod, founded in 2015 Other models they have produced include the Sailboat, Ruger and Finder models. When you see the Pro switched off it does look like an extra 20W has been claimed and another model enters the market place with the Pro version being the same form factor and dimensions as the original. But the Pro is a more substantial upgrade than first appearances hint at, the main being a bigger screen and unlike the originals old school display the Pro boasts a full colour display that is bright and crystal clear. The designs are less colourful but in my opinion much improved so l'll crack on and give my thoughts!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



In the Box





Contents:

1x Think Vape Thor Pro 220W MOD (no cells)
1x USB Charger Cable
1x User Manual
1x Gift Box Packaging





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Aesthetics and Ergonomics

The Thor Pro 220W Mod came in a presentation cardboard box and on opening i was met by an average sized dual 18650 device with an all over design and very rounded off edges. The mod on picking up is extremely lightweight which is due to it's plastic construction. The device has the rubberised finish which is being used more and more often with plastic devices and unless you felt the weight you would have no idea it's construction was plastic from it's aesthetics giving an inexpensive device a much more expensive look. I do like these plastic devices with rubberised design finishes as they allow people on low budgets to get a decent device as most of the manufacturers might of used cheap casing material to keep the cost down but they usually have a very decent chip inside them, i also find them more durable when it comes to dropping your device. The only 2 devices i have had that died due to dropping were heavy devices hitting the deck with a thud, these lightweight devices hit the deck with much less velocity so the internals aren't being jolted about. I received the History design which i love, it's also available in Demon, Ink, Canvas, Grid, Metal Castle and Alphabet designs. The sides have a small slit notch where the back panel meets the sides to help with it's removable but other than that the sides and back of the device is featureless apart from the design. The front of the device has a mirrored Black panel which houses a large rectangular Silver fire button central top which has a nice machined finish, underneath this we have the 1.3 inch TFT Color Screen. Further down on the front panel we have the 2 Black navigational buttons that are shaped like the lenses of sunglasses then central bottom is the micro USB port. The base of the device has generous venting then up top we have a large centre 510 plate with Gold plated, spring loaded 510.











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thor Pro Specs and Features:

Size: 46 x 32 x 88mm
Screen: 1.3 inch TFT Colour Screen
Wattage range: 5W-220W
Temperature range: 100℃-315℃/200℉-600℉
Working modes: VW/VT/TI/SS/Bypass
Resistance range: 0.05-3.5ohm
Battery: 2x 18650 Battery (not included)
Material: PC Plastic
Ergonomic Design with Attractive Patterns
Dual 18650 Battery MOD with 220W Max Output
Comfortable Operation Buttons and Easy USB Charging
High-temperature and Short-Circuit Protection
High Performance VW/ TC Modes
Thread: 510
Designs: Demon, Ink, Canvas, Grid, Metal Castle, History, Alphabet







-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Fitting the Batteries

The Thor Pro utilises dual 18650 batteries which are fitted by removing the back panel of the device. The panel has a small slit notch both sides to get your fingernails into to help remove it, the panel is secured top and bottom by long magnets and while without batteries the door is secured solid with batteries fitted their is slight side-wards movement from the bottom of the door. It's nothing major and doesn't seem a candidate for opening by accident but the slight movement still needs mentioning. The battery compartment is nice and tidy and there is also a ribbon for easy removal of your batteries, orientation is Black on Black but the raised symbols are big enough and the light has full access to the open compartment so have no real issues.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



The Display

The display on the Thor Pro is one of the sharpest i have come across and really very bright, some fonts are quite small but the information is that sharp i had no problems reading it even from a distance. The main screen has your two battery status indication bars top left, the rest of the information is within a circular design that takes up the entire real estate. The circular design is split by into three thirds by the inner design, the top third is where your wattage is displayed along with the unit, when in temperature control this information is temperature. The left third of the circle displays puffs at the top and your ohms underneath, the right third of the circular display shows time vaped top and underneath voltage, this shows wattage instead when in temp control.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Navigating The Thor Pro

The Thor Pro is the standard 5 clicks to turn on the device but turning the device off needs to be done by going into the menu system as 5 clicks takes you to the menu. Before i go through the menu their are a couple of other features, 3 clicks of the fire button locks and unlocks the device and with the Thor Pro everything locks so the device will not fire which is a pro for some and a con for others, i personally believe because turning the device off means going into the menu system then having the device not firing while locked is actually a good move. When you are in temp control where you had voltage displayed is now wattage and holding both navigational buttons together causes it to blink, you can now set wattage for temp control, at all other times holding both navigational buttons together has no function. To enter the menu system is 5 clicks of the fire button which brings up a numbered list followed by 2 boxes which are system settings and exit which when chosen obviously just takes you back to the main screen. You can't set your own pre-heat on the device but the first 3 options on the list are VW-High, VW-Normal and VW-Soft, next we have the 3 common temp control wires SS, NI and TI followed by bypass where if chosen power is taken straight from the batteries while still having all the safety features that come with a regulated device. If you scroll down to the system settings box and click it brings up a further short list which comprises of, Screen Colour (choosing this allows you to change the colour of the main accents of the display, the choice is Red, Yellow, Cyan, Green, Magenta). The other options are version which gives details of the device and on/off this brings up the Power screen where you can choose between keeping the power on or turning the device off.



 

 

 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



My Experience Using The Thor Pro

As usual i need to state that i don't vape using temp control or have access to data so my reviews are based on the experience i had using the device. The first thing that stood out was just how quick the device fires and seems to give the full set wattage instantly, even when using the fire button to lock the device or enter the menu system so only pressing the fire button for a fraction of a second you can hear the device fire it's that instant. The fire button is a nice large size and positioned nicely so no issues with finding it and it gives a satisfying click, the device is equally comfortable using as either a finger or thumb firer and the lightweight gives me reassurance that if i drop it (which i did) it's not going to hit the deck with harmful force. The device doesn't have curves which is a feature i like and no TCR that i can find so not sure the impact of that with TC users but other than that the Thor Pro is impressing me. The menu is very user friendly but turning off the device is a bit long winded having to go through the menu system, also the puff counter resets when you remove the batteries which i couldn't care less about but some people would prefer to need to reset it manually. The Thor Pro will accommodate up to 28mm atty's without any kind of overhang but in my opinion even the 31mm Steam Crave looked good on the Pro (picture included), the Pro also is firmware upgradeable and supports on board charging. The last thing to point out is the very affordable price tag after a quick search on the internet around the $40 mark seems the average and UK prices i have found range between £30 to £35.



 




 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Likes

Nice Rubberised Finish
Good design options
Very Lightweight
Fires insanely quickly with instant ramp up
Colour 1.3" TFT Screen
Display bright and crystal clear
Easy to navigate
Temp Control (not tested)
Hard, Normal and Soft wattage modes
Screen colour can be customised
Large atty's can be accommodated
Centre 510
On board charging
Firmware upgradeable
Very reasonable price (in my opinion)


Cons

Slight sidewards movement at bottom of battery panel (nothing major it didn't bother me but has to be pointed out)
To switch off device you need to enter the menu system
Puffs reset when the batteries are removed
No Curves or TCR





I would once again like to thank Trae from Think Vape for supplying the Thor Pro 220W TC Box MOD for the purpose of this review.

http://www.thinkvapetech.com/thor-pro-220w-box-mod/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SinnerG (30/1/19)

I just picked up this device.
It's nice, very comfortable and lightweight for a dual battery. Fire speed is very nice.

Unfortunately I'm not too impressed with how it handles voltage or it has a rather low voltage cut-off. I would have thought that a dual battery in series would offer the full voltage range, but no matter what coil and power I chuck at it it won't go near 7V. On a 0.5ohm at 85W it peaks at 6.4V and pulls the power back to 79W.

I have a single 18650 mod that boosts to 8.4V, admittedly not very efficiently.

So what's the deal with this one? Does this chip not boost voltage at all? Prefers more amps than voltage, so maybe likes low resistance coil setup? Kind of weird for something series batteries.

Of course, I could just be misunderstanding how these chips are supposed to work.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (31/1/19)

I have messaged Thinkvape to try and get an answer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

